

Ask HN: Is leadership all about being the smarted man/lady in the room?  - digamber_kamat

If not how would you put it in a single sentence ?
======
benologist
I think you have to have a better understanding overall of what you're trying
to achieve, but that doesn't necessarily make you smarter than everyone else
in the room.

